# Have you tried Rescue Remedy drops for your cockatiel?



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Because our winter was very mild, Woodstock has been in an extended hormonal stage. I have tried everything short of hooking him up w/a female. He continues to screetch, constant whistling, and short temper. It's very annoying. 

I talked w/the cockatiel rescue organization where I got Woodstock. They recommended using Rescue Remedy drops, a homeopathic, used for animals and humans experiencing stress. I would like to give it a try.

Has anyone here used these drops? Or have you heard anything about them?

Thank you for your input.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Im not sure about the rescue remedy drops as Ive never heard of it, but another suggestion is Brewers Yeast, its excellent for stress and can be given daily. Heres Susannes info page on stress which mentions brewers yeast, http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/stress.html.


Though Im not sure how a stress reliever will help with hormones.....


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Rescue Remedy is a Bach flower essence, which technically isn't homeopathy but is somewhat similar to it. Homeopathy and Bach remedies are alt-med techniques that millions of people swear by, but science-minded people consider it to be a pseudo-scientific placebo. So you might want to read up on it a bit and decide which camp you fall into. I'm going to use the lazy person's resource and start you off with a Wikipedia link, which covers the Bach remedies in general and specifically mentions Rescue Remedy:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bach_flower_remedies

If you decide to get it, there's one thing you need to be careful about. Bach remedies traditionally use brandy as a base, and alcohol is toxic to birds. So look for an alcohol-free version.


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

tielfan said:


> Rescue Remedy is a Bach flower essence, which technically isn't homeopathy but is somewhat similar to it. Homeopathy and Bach remedies are alt-med techniques that millions of people swear by, but science-minded people consider it to be a pseudo-scientific placebo. So you might want to read up on it a bit and decide which camp you fall into. I'm going to use the lazy person's resource and start you off with a Wikipedia link, which covers the Bach remedies in general and specifically mentions Rescue Remedy:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bach_flower_remedies
> 
> If you decide to get it, there's one thing you need to be careful about. Bach remedies traditionally use brandy as a base, and alcohol is toxic to birds. So look for an alcohol-free version.


Thank you! Definitely w/o alcohol as it was told me by the cockatiel rescue group. I will look into it further. He said they use it at the rescue center for the parrots. It calms them down as they have been under a lot of stress.


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Im not sure about the rescue remedy drops as Ive never heard of it, but another suggestion is Brewers Yeast, its excellent for stress and can be given daily. Heres Susannes info page on stress which mentions brewers yeast, http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/stress.html.
> 
> 
> Though Im not sure how a stress reliever will help with hormones.....


Thank you! They get beside themselves I guess w/the hormones and it calms them down. I know Brewers Yeast is good for humans for stress issues. I will look at her info.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Interesting that you brought up this Rescue Remedy stuff.  I was recently at a pet show in Toronto and a lady who calls herself an animal communicator and consultant was there to teach people how to communicate with their pets (won't mention her name---will let you guys figure it out but pm me if you must know ). She had a stand there to sell her products and one of them was the Bach Flower remedy stuff that she said she developed for animals. She also runs lectures and classes for which she charges an arm and a leg for an hour to teach people how to communicate with their pets. I did visit her website just to check her out and my inner wisdom  tells me I shouldn't bother. Sunny and I have a strong bond and we know how to communicate with each other in our own way. When Sunny wants something, she will find a way to tell me. I have never tried that stuff but maybe the Brewers Yeast is the one to go.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

I have used it i used the one for animals without alcohol, i used it on my budgie who suffered with fits it helped to calm him down i only used it because he was not responding to any vets [avian] medication and i needed to make his remaining life as comfortable as i could


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for your info and advice.

Woodstock has been out of his hormonal stage for 2 weeks. What a relief! Now he does his little pleasant chirpy sounds and whistles nicely.

The store that was supposed to carry the drops w/o alcohol didn't have it afterall, so since I've been too busy to go to other stores I let nature take its course. I'm going to research it more and perhaps talk to an avian vet first.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I have used both with and without alcohol but never use the alcohol based version on birds. We used it on dogs who were going to their first shows to keep them from being stressed out or dogs who suffer from extreme anxiety such as fear of thunderstorms or fireworks. It works well but the alcohol based version worked better on the dogs, my yorkie takes two to three drops 15 minutes before a thunderstorm or she would try to tunnel through the concrete floor. A couple drops in a dog were not a big deal but I would never use the alcohol version on a bird. I have used the non-alcohol version on a rescue cockatoo who had severe anxiety related behavioral issues and it worked ok. The bird ended up needing something stronger however and was eventually put on halperidol. I would be very careful using it on such a small bird. It is also more for anxiety and not so much for hormonal issues. It is much like a natural sedative.


----------



## baboo (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a friend who's bird has been picking a lot used that rescue remedy has really help a lot .. What I use during the moody season is camomile tea it helps a lot just mix it like normal tea and hot water and let it cool down or but some cold water it in...


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

I use it on my birds - when they get stressed - i had a foster dog who lept up on the cage and scared Tori, i was super worried coz was freaking out,then just sat on the bottom of the cage huffing so one drop in her mouth and then 5drops in her water for 3 days sorted it out.
Also when i placed all the birds together and Tempest was freaking out I added it to the water for 3 days and all was fine. 

My dogs also get it when they freak out coz of fire works!
I have never had an adverse effect with Rescue


----------

